# Westchester Toy and Train Show



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

This Sunday, December 13, like so many years past, the Hudson Valley Large Scale Railroad Club will be up and running at the Westchester Toy and Train Show. The event is held at the Westchester County Center, Central Ave at the Bronx River Parkway in White Plains, NY. The show runs from 9am to 3 pm.


We'll be up on the stage entertaining the future (and present) model railroaders while their parents stimulate the economy.


If you're in the area, stop by and say hello.

Pat McCarty CEO
Roisin & Owen Railroad 


and

President and co-founder of

The Hudson Valley Large Scale Railroad Club


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Their will be a show at the Westchester county center this weekend , but the Hudson valley LS ers will not be in attendance... We The Hudson Valley LSers and all of our active members will be preparing for the Montvale NJ toy train show next weekend in Montvale NJ and we have no aphiliation with anyone doing the Westchester toy and train show.....



















See you all next weekend


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, co-Presidents? 

Will the real President of the Hudson Valley Large Scale Railroad Club please stand up?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

No co Presidents Randy,


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

We know you are the real deal Nick!


----------



## mike ice (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been a member of the club for two years.

*Pat is one of the co-founders, and is the president.*

Nick, stick to your own club and the many homeless poeple who belong to it.

Mike McNeil

Hudson valley large scale Railroad Club


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, I think I may have gotten something started here!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

No you have started nothing Randy, Pat is neither a co founder or a member any longer let alone the President at all... period.. along with his fake sign on name as mike


























Quote..Nick, stick to your own club and the many homeless poeple who belong to it.

This just once again goes to show you what people will do ,that have been voted out of a club for bad behavor towards its members They will lower them selfs to this ....Nice try Pat your still out PERIOD...
Get a new sign on name by the way..


----------



## Bill23a (Jan 7, 2008)

I also am a member of the westchester garden rr society and the hudson valley ls rr club which was formed in my home with other members and Pat Mc Carty was elected president. 
Bill Croce member Hudson Valley Large Scale RR Club


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Funny how all these so called members all of a sudden start posting on MLS? ANOTHER NONE MEMBER keep it comin Pat with the new sign ons... YOUR still not a member


----------



## Bill23a (Jan 7, 2008)

Nick you are the non member what happened to the web page you said you where making maybe you found out the domain name Hudson Valley LSRR Club was already taken also look at the contact info for clubs in Garden RR Magizine and see who it is not you but Pat McCarty 
Bill Croce


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with you Nick








You seem to be the only one to ever post pic's or videos of the Hudson Valley Largescalers Events..









Funny how all of a sudden it's kind of odd that these so called "old members" of the club are now starting to post on MLS (where's the old members pic's & videos)









BTW Nick, That light up metal sign for The Hudson Valley Largescalers looks fantastic









It's great that the club has a president like Nick S. that looks out for clubs best interest!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Bill23a on 07 Dec 2009 03:43 PM 
Nick you are the non member what happened to the web page you said you where making maybe you found out the domain name Hudson Valley LSRR Club was already taken also look at the contact info for clubs in Garden RR Magizine and see who it is not you but Pat McCarty 
Bill Croce 

Yup you are correct about the fake add that he placed in Garden RR ways, it will be changed soon he did that after he was voted out..Also wouldnt surprise me that he scaped up the domain name but there are others and i will finish it after the holidays no problems there







Still doesnt matter Pat you were voted out by all the ACTIVE Members ..Period no matter how many time you try to justify yourself your out.......







Just to restate the Hudson Valley LS RR WILL NOT.. be at the Westchester show this weekend... What i want to know is what you have done for the club? nothing at all that i can tell, we didnt even know your name till today kinda funny how that works AAA....if your name is Bill? i think its Pat!!!! and Pat if your going to try to have your so called freinds and so called founding members post at least have them pay for a 1st class membership.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Nick 

You got my vote!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Gentlemen, MLS is NOT the place for inter-club rivalries to be played out. If you've got personal grudges, keep them off the forums. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Nick,

hmm.. I can't speak for all the details but I do know I've always enjoyed all the pics and videos you've posted from the shows you've done with the club. Question, was this the other group we talked about that signed up for Greenburgs and the Poughkeepsie New York shows but had to backout because they didn't have enough folks to do the show? Look forward to the next pics and videos from the next show.







Is the USA BB going to make another appearance?

Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ray the Bigboy will be up and running along with a few Hudsons at the next show







heres a video BLAST from the recent past......


----------

